# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Zebra Finch - φύλο

## Efthimis98

Ο φιλος μου Ιορδανης πριν λιγες μερες αγορασε ενα υποτηθεμενο ζευγαρι Zebra Finch!
Απο το Pet Shop του ειπαν οτι ειναι ζευγαρι!Αλλα μολις τα ειδα εγω μου φανηκαν και τα δυο θυληκα!Αλλα επειδι εγω δεν ειχα ποτε εμπειρια σε παραδεισια θα ηθελα να τα δειτε λιγο!!!Θα μπορουσατε μηπως να μου πειτε το φύλο τους;
Ο Ιορδανης ειναι μελος εδω με το ονομα Jordan!

(Jordan)

Οριστε μερικες φωτογραφιες :

----------


## 11panos04

Φαινονται θηλυκα καί τα δυο,μια φωτο απο πιο κοντα θα βοηθουσε..

Φιλικα

----------


## paralias

Φίλε μου, μιας και εκτρέφω ζεμπράκια, και τα δύο μου φαίνονται θηλυκά. Κοίταξε μόνος σου αν υπάρχουν "μάγουλα" πορτοκαλί σε ένα απο τα δύο. δεν βοηθάει και πολύ η φωτογραφία.

Με εκτίμιση.

----------


## daras

ο φιλος σου εχει 2 κοριτσακια.....που τον περιμενουν να παρει και 2 αγορακια...

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα. συμφωνω με τα παιδια ειναι δυο θυληκα, συχνα οι petshopαδες κανουν λαθη που δεν θα επρεπε! αυτονοητα να κανουν. την εχω πατησει και εγω με θυληκο Lovebird που μου βγηκε τελικα ο μαγκας απο τον βοτανικο.

----------


## orion

και τα δύο θηλυκά... το έπαθε και μια φίλη μου...

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχαχα......σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις!!!
Ισως να εποστρεψει το ενα θυληκο και παρει ενα αρσενικο για παρεα!!!

----------


## ria

Ευθυμη ριξε μια ματια στην παρακατω φωτο ωστε να κατοπισεις καλυτερα τον φιλο σου ..αριστερα το αρσενικο και δεξια το θυληκο...συνηθως το αρσενικο εχει κοκκινα ή μαυρα ή καφε μαγουλα και γενικα πιο εντονους χρωματισμους..υπαρχουν και μεταλλαξεις που αρσενικο και θυληκο φαινονται σχεδον ιδια βεβαια...

http://  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Efthimis98

Ξερω για τον διαχωρισμο των φυλων,απλα ηθελα να ρωτησω εσας τους εμπειρους!!!
Του ειπα οσο αναφορα για τα εντονα χρωματα και τα μαγουλα!!!
Απο το υπομνημα που γρεφει διαφορα για τα Zebra Finch αλλα και για τις μεταλαξεις!!  :Happy: 

Σε ευχαριστω Ριακη!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## panaisompatsos

Είναι πολύ μακρυνες οι φώτος αλλά η φωτο της ria είναι πολύ κατατοπιστική και θα σε βοηθήσει φαντάζομαι.

----------


## COMASCO

ειναι 99.9% θυληκα...ειμαι πολυ σιγουρος...

----------

